# Acoustic guitar teacher?



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, I live in Calgary, and am looking for an acoustic guitar teacher now.
I am not an absolute beginner with couple years of experience. I know some guitar stores here offering lessons to people, but they usually dont provide any teachers' background to me. You dont know how the teacher's teaching styles are. 
Can you recommend a good teacher to me if you know any??

I appreciate any your help.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I know some awesome teachers but I'd like more info about what you're looking for.

Have you taken lessons before? What are you looking to get out of lessons? Do you want to learn songs, write songs, improvise? Are you in a band or do you want to be? What styles of music do you listen to and want to play? What part of the city are you in and how far are you willing to drive, remembering that winter is coming up soon?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

tennisplayer said:


> Hi, I live in Calgary, and am looking for an acoustic guitar teacher now.
> I am not an absolute beginner with couple years of experience. I know some guitar stores here offering lessons to people, but they usually dont provide any teachers' background to me. You dont know how the teacher's teaching styles are.
> Can you recommend a good teacher to me if you know any??
> 
> I appreciate any your help.


Stay away from the guitar stores. The name alone tells us what they are interested in; selling guitars. Teachers are there to augment there equipment sales, not the other way around. Go to a music studio where their main purpose is to teach music. You can find some in your area in the yellow pages or here:

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/f-services-music-lessons-W0QQAdTypeZ2QQCatIdZ86

Regards, Flip.


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Stay away from the guitar stores. The name alone tells us what they are interested in; selling guitars. Teachers are there to augment there equipment sales, not the other way around. Go to a music studio where their main purpose is to teach music. You can find some in your area in the yellow pages or here:
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/f-services-music-lessons-W0QQAdTypeZ2QQCatIdZ86
> 
> Regards, Flip.


I personally would like to avoid finding teachers from free ads sites. There are too many choices out there and anyone can post the ad and say how good they are. I cant deny that some might be good instructors, but you just dont know who is good thought.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

tennisplayer said:


> I personally would like to avoid finding teachers from free ads sites. There are too many choices out there and anyone can post the ad and say how good they are. I cant deny that some might be good instructors, but you just dont know who is good thought.


While that is true, the same can be said for teachers everywhere. Belonging to a big names guitar store or music school doesn't guarantee anything unfortunately.


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

iamthewalrus said:


> While that is true, the same can be said for teachers everywhere. Belonging to a big names guitar store or music school doesn't guarantee anything unfortunately.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think people can try to find a teacher at colleges first (university and so on..) if money is not the issue. You probably can know the teacher's background information by browsing the school website as well as asking college staff over the phone. The disadvantage is that it charges usually higher than most other places!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

tennisplayer said:


> I personally would like to avoid finding teachers from free ads sites. There are too many choices out there and anyone can post the ad and say how good they are. I cant deny that some might be good instructors, but you just dont know who is good thought.


While that may make sense, Kijiji has become a website where not only individual teachers advertise but long established music studios with excellent reputations. The web is where to find almost anything these days and the professionals recognize this. The key to finding a good teacher boils down to the probing questions you ask and any references they will provide.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

If I were you, I would answer Kat's questions in a pm, and seriously consider her recommendations.


----------

